# Say "Hello to my Lil Friend" !



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Introducing "ROSE" my new 2 year old Brit.
She has amazing bloodlines and is basically a rescue. (lack of attention)

I was scared getting an adult dog, thought it would be weird or she wouldn't take to me.....Its been no problem at all.
She doesn't want any treats...just loving.
I look forward too many Grouse points! (not in Ohio!)


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Awesome! We rescued Zorro a couple years back. He's an adult mix Brit. No problem with him taking to us. Just takes time, attention, love, and discipline .He's a terror in the field and a lap dog in the house!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello !


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

(not in Ohio!) Ain’t that a shame ☹


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Britts are such awesome dogs. Congrats on the new family member


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

hello


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello to your new Pup, my Brittany certainly has a whole lot of personality


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Brits are the Best!IMO! Pic of our last three on “their” couch! We've had maybe 12 over 50 yrs.-all good family/house dogs, all good(natural) hunters! Got the pup in the middle abt 6 yrs ago to replace the other two(gone to Rainbow Bridge now.) “Molly” to be our last sadly due to “time limitations“(ours!)


----------

